# Msd



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

Can I buy a air flow meter to auto tune the msd box are how else am I going to tune it


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

no. buy an meter that you weld into your exhaust and tune it that way


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

msd's do not have an auto tune feature you have to install the software on your comp and hook the msd to your comp


----------



## Munn4486 (Feb 23, 2012)

Where can I get a meter


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends on what you want to do with it. Anywhere from $140-350


----------

